# New Probiotic



## 15005 (Mar 17, 2007)

I recently purchased a new probiotic from Vitacost http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Probiotic-10-1...10-billion-CFUs and took one yesterday afternoon and by 8 pm I felt urgency like I have never felt before, was not sure if I had to pass gas or about to have an accident. I have never had problems with probiotics before, I have tried Cultrelle and Kyodophilus now this brand from Vitacost.To be fair I am not sure if it was the probiotic that caused the urgency or if it was the Strawberry Fig Newtons I had for lunch as well


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

SavannahLynn said:


> I recently purchased a new probiotic from Vitacost http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Probiotic-10-1...10-billion-CFUs and took one yesterday afternoon and by 8 pm I felt urgency like I have never felt before, was not sure if I had to pass gas or about to have an accident. I have never had problems with probiotics before, I have tried Cultrelle and Kyodophilus now this brand from Vitacost.To be fair I am not sure if it was the probiotic that caused the urgency or if it was the Strawberry Fig Newtons I had for lunch as well


Could be the new probiotic. I just started taking VSL#3 a couple days ago, and tonight I had some loose stools with intense abdominal discomfort. There were floaters too, and I don't normally have floaters, so I think the VSL is messin around down there. Hopefully I'll be able to adjust soon.


----------



## 15005 (Mar 17, 2007)

suffering said:


> Could be the new probiotic. I just started taking VSL#3 a couple days ago, and tonight I had some loose stools with intense abdominal discomfort. There were floaters too, and I don't normally have floaters, so I think the VSL is messin around down there. Hopefully I'll be able to adjust soon.


That is exactly how I was yesterday! Maybe it was the new probiotic.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

SavannahLynn said:


> I recently purchased a new probiotic from Vitacost http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Probiotic-10-1...10-billion-CFUs and took one yesterday afternoon and by 8 pm I felt urgency like I have never felt before, was not sure if I had to pass gas or about to have an accident. I have never had problems with probiotics before, I have tried Cultrelle and Kyodophilus now this brand from Vitacost.To be fair I am not sure if it was the probiotic that caused the urgency or if it was the Strawberry Fig Newtons I had for lunch as well


Sounds like the probiotic switch to me as well. I have found a great one by DrNatura called "Flora Protect".


----------

